# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn ở Singapore

## hangnt

_Đến với Singapore du khách có rất nhiều lựa chọn về địa điểm nghỉ của mình. Hàng loạt khách sạn với nhiều loại phòng, giá cả khác nhau để phù hợp với nhu cầu của du khách._


*Thông tin khách sạn*

*Hotel Royal: 3 sao* 

Địa Chỉ: 36 Newton Road, Singapore  

Du khách ở Hotel Royal Singapore sẽ tận hưởng vị trí thuận tiện của khách sạn này, cách 25 phút từ sân bay và gần trung tâm thành phố. Du khách sẽ tìm thấy tất cả các tiện nghi tốt nhất ở mỗi phòng trong số 331 phòng của khách sạn 3-sao nổi tiếng này. Mỗi phòng trong khách sạn đều cung cấp cho du khách phòng không hút thuốc, điều hòa nhiệt độ, báo hàng ngày, phim trong nhà, bàn, máy sấy tóc. Bạn cũng tìm thấy ở khách sạn dịch vụ phòng 24 giờ, cửa hàng, thang máy, quán cà phê, quán bar/tiệm rượu, dịch vụ giặt là/giặt khô, thiết bị cho cuộc họp. Các tiện nghi để giải trí và thư giãn bao gồm mát xa, thiết bị tập thể dục, bể bơi ngoài trời. Dễ chịu và tiện nghi là điểm nổi bật của Hotel Royal. Giá từ SG $119.

**Hotel 81 Tristar: 2sao  

Địa Chỉ: 1 Onan Road, Singapore, Singapore  

Tất cả 117 phòng của khách sạn 2-sao này đều được thay đổi để đáp ứng các nhu cầu của du khách. Để làm cho kỳ nghỉ của du khách dễ chịu thoải mái, tất cả các phòng đều có phòng không hút thuốc, điều hòa nhiệt độ, máy sấy tóc, bàn ủi, tivi, vòi hoa sen, quán bar nhỏ, máy pha cà phê/trà. Các điểm đặc biệt khác ở khách sạn là dịch vụ giặt là/giặt khô, thiết bị cho người tàn tật, tour, trung tâm thương mại, bãi đỗ xe. Du khách có thể tận dụng các tiện nghi thư giãn và giải trí gồm cả bể bơi ngoài trời. Khách sạn kết hợp dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp với các tiện nghi hiện đại để đem đến cho du khách một kỳ nghỉ đáng nhớ. Giá từ SG $130.

----------

